# starling hunting and eating?



## jonnythfisherteen2

i hunt a certain blackbird called starling. they have no fed laws, and they are in season all year. does anyone hunt them? i hunt them with a 1377c airpistol w/ carbine stock.








and do you eat them?


----------



## RiverDoc

These used to be severe pests in the 70's when their population exploded across North America and began to compete with native birds. A friend of mine used to shoot them, pull the livers and use them for catfish bait.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I used to shoot them with a .22 rifle when I was a kid. Never thought about eating them though. Guess I would eat them if I killed them now.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

i had fried them and broiled them, and i found fried to be better. they taste like beef.


----------



## ssv1761982

I never thought of eating them


----------



## M.Magis

They're a major pain in my rear and I shoot as many as I can. Haven't eaten one don't plan to.


----------



## FISNFOOL

You mention there is no Federal Law.

That may be true. But in Ohio, what you are doing is illegal.


From the hunting regs.

GAME BIRDS include ring-neck pheasants,
bobwhite quail, ruffed grouse, sharp-tailed
grouse, pinnated grouse, wild turkey, Hungarian
partridge, Chukar partridge, woodcocks, crows,
black-breasted plover, golden plover, Wilson&#8217;s
snipe or jacksnipe, greater and lesser yellowlegs,
rail, coots, gallinules, duck, geese, mourning
doves, and brant.

NONGAME BIRDS include all other wild birds
not included and defined as game birds.

They are a major pain. But I would not post that you are hunting them.

*UPDATE, I MANAGED TO GET A CALL THROUGH TO THE NEW COUNTY WARDEN, IT IS LEGAL. and see my post #12*


----------



## M.Magis

FISNFOOL said:


> You mention there is no Federal Law.
> 
> That may be true. But in Ohio, what you are doing is illegal.
> 
> They are a major pain. But I would not post that you are hunting them.


That's wrong. They aren't game birds because they're one of three birds in the US that's aren't protected in some way. English sparrows, pigeons, and starlings are considered nuisances and there are no closed seasons.


----------



## FISNFOOL

M.Magis said:


> That's wrong. They aren't game birds because they're one of three birds in the US that's aren't protected in some way. English sparrows, pigeons, and starlings are considered nuisances and there are no closed seasons.


I will have to email the ODNR to verify. When I was shooting them last year on a property I was squirrel hunting on, the game officer told me that it was illegal to shoot any non game birds. He gave me a verbal warning because I told him the land owner had asked me to kill them to protect his crop.

*UPDATE, I MANAGED TO GET A CALL THROUGH TO THE NEW COUNTY WARDEN, IT IS LEGAL. and see my post #12*


----------



## Mushijobah

Magis is right. That's pretty cool that you eat them too. Not saying I would but...that's noble of you as a sportsman.


----------



## M.Magis

FISNFOOL said:


> I will have to email the ODNR to verify. When I was shooting them last year on a property I was squirrel hunting on, the game officer told me that it was illegal to shoot any non game birds. He gave me a verbal warning because I told him the land owner had asked me to kill them to protect his crop.


They may have been blackbirds. The females look very similar.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Yeah, that may have been my error.

Found this starling recipe: 

Fry some chopped turnips and carrots. Add a little stock and a glass of red wine. Place some starlings or other small birds in the pan. Add a thin purée of boiled potatoes mashed with beaten eggs, dry mustard, and some stock and a little beer. Cover with stock and cook for about 30 minutes, adding some ripe olives near the end.

Guess what I will be doing when the starlings cover my back lawn this year.


----------



## Mushijobah

And I bet breasting them wouldn't be too difficult either....let us know if you try that recipe, FISNFOOL.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

mmmmmmm bacon wrapped starling....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yeesh FISINFOOL, you almost made me wet myself!!
the snow has now melted, and now the starlings have wised up from being able to feed and do not come anywhere near THIS house. lucky i had one cut up and in mah freezer!!


----------



## Muskarp

That's kind of cool you eat them. 
As stated by Magis.

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1533.07


----------



## Jigging Jim

Jigging Jim said:


> I used to shoot them with a .22 rifle when I was a kid. Never thought about eating them though. Guess I would eat them if I killed them now.


Oh, forgot to mention. The ones I killed as a kid were from another State.


----------



## Jigging Jim

FISNFOOL said:


> I will have to email the ODNR to verify. When I was shooting them last year on a property I was squirrel hunting on, the game officer told me that it was illegal to shoot any non game birds. He gave me a verbal warning because I told him the land owner had asked me to kill them to protect his crop.
> 
> *UPDATE, I MANAGED TO GET A CALL THROUGH TO THE NEW COUNTY WARDEN, IT IS LEGAL. and see my post #12*


It may be illegal to kill "SONGbirds" - that would make sense. It all depends on what Ohio deems a "Songbird".


----------



## M.Magis

Jigging Jim said:


> It may be illegal to kill "SONGbirds" - that would make sense. It all depends on what Ohio deems a "Songbird".


Actually, Ohio doesn't make these rules. Various Federal Acts protect all birds except those three I listed. The same laws apply in all 50 states.


----------



## andesangler

Don't know about currently, but they used to be table fare in Europe. "Four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie..." refers to starlings. Shot them by the hundreds as a kid on the farm. We had a large mulberry tree in the middle of a small pasture, and we'd post ourselves around the perimeter with shotguns. Probably a toxic waste dump now, from all the lead. Also sniped them from the barn with a .22 or air rifle, which was good training for shooting squirrels in the eye and later long range woodchucks. Never did consider eating them though, because the barn cats, which normally would scarf anything we shot, would just give them a sniff, flip their heads up, and stalk away as if insulted. I learned to call them flying rats while studying Natural Resources in college, but good for you for making use of them!

andesangler


----------



## birdhunt

they make good turtle bait!!!!


----------



## lockedhorns

doesnt sound too good but more power to yah if you want to eat them


----------



## viper1

Thought I read where the four and twenty blackbirds were actually crows. Dont guess eating any bird would be different than a dove quail or other game birds. I don't hunt crows but always thought if you kill them you should eat them. I know people use to. If you'll eat pork or chicken you should be able to eat any thing. Because they will eat any thing. Even dead animals.


----------



## fontinalis

viper1 said:


> Thought I read where the four and twenty blackbirds were actually crows. Dont guess eating any bird would be different than a dove quail or other game birds. I don't hunt crows but always thought if you kill them you should eat them. I know people use to. If you'll eat pork or chicken you should be able to eat any thing. Because they will eat any thing. Even dead animals.


and their own manure, i dont understand why most americans dont eat much other than pork chicken and beef. There is a whole other world of yummy critters out there. I myself have been selling a lot of meat goats, i hope they catch on, they are a cheap source of meat.


----------



## jfan

Starlings are yummy. They kind of taste like bluejay.


----------



## rod bender bob

Had an old buddy who ate them (and about anything else) when he was a did during the depression. Said he couldn't remember if they were good, but he did remember they made the belly pain go away ????


----------



## Thesilverback

Yeah my grandpa said in the depression they would eat stewed robbins ( sounds good ) 

_The Silverback_


----------



## 15yearoldfisherandhunter

It is legal to shoot any type of blackbird (including grackles, cowbirds, red-winged blackbirds, and starlings) and it is legal to shoot house sparrows.


----------



## M.Magis

15yearoldfisherandhunter said:


> It is legal to shoot any type of blackbird (including grackles, cowbirds, red-winged blackbirds, and starlings) and it is legal to shoot house sparrows.


There are only three birds that are not protected in the U.S. Starlings, English sparrows, and pigeons. These three are fair game, anything else is illegal to shoot.


----------



## Lewzer

> I myself have been selling a lot of meat goats, i hope they catch on, they are a cheap source of meat.


ferral kittycats are the cheapest source of meat. I had the clean out the neighborhood 25 years ago in college after I lost my job and the neighborhood squirrel population was eliminated.


----------



## Net

> 15yearoldfisherandhunter


Are you not coming back when you turn 16


----------



## viper1

1533.07 Protection afforded nongame birds.
No person shall catch, kill, injure, pursue, or have in the persons possession, either dead or alive, or purchase, expose for sale, transport, or ship to a point within or without the state, or receive or deliver for transportation any bird other than a game bird, or have in the persons possession any part of the plumage, skin, or body of any bird other than a game bird, except as permitted in Chapter 1531. and this chapter of the Revised Code, or disturb or destroy the eggs, nest, or young of such a bird.

This section does not prohibit the lawful taking, killing, pursuing, or possession of any game bird during the open season for the bird. Bald or golden eagles and ospreys shall not be killed or possessed at any time, except that eagles or ospreys may be possessed for educational purposes by governmental or municipal zoological parks, museums, and scientific or educational institutions. European starlings, English sparrows, and common pigeons, other than homing pigeons, may be killed at any time and their nests or eggs may be destroyed at any time. Blackbirds may be killed at any time when doing damage to grain or other property or when they become a nuisance.

Each bird or any part thereof taken or had in possession contrary to this section constitutes a separate offense.

Effective Date: 08-14-2002; 04-06-2007


----------



## anglerNpurgatory

I have to clean starling nests out of pallets and merchandise every spring at work. They are the filthiest animal I have ever seen. Their nests are disgusting and smell like a corpse. I'm sure commercial poultry is just as bad though. My hat's off to you for utilizing your kill.


----------



## leupy

I am sure I could eat them if I was hungrey enough I hope that never happens. I have tried several critters that I threw into a dumster, but I was not that hungrey and I had plenty of other food and a Kroger I could walk to. Adult groundhog, coot, snow geese and pigions come to mind. Fontinalis goats or the neighbors poodle would come first. I actually would like to try goat.


----------



## leupy

I am sure I could eat them if I was hungrey enough I hope that never happens. I have tried several critters that I threw into a dumster, but I was not that hungrey and I had plenty of other food and a Kroger I could walk to. Adult groundhog, coot, snow geese and pigions come to mind. Fontinalis goats or the neighbors poodle would come first. I actually would like to try goat. I think they butcher them in Danville I may have to call tomorrow.


----------



## tadluvadd

Breast em out and fry em up.kinda like chicken nuggets.mmmm mmmm good. seriously though,never thought of them as food but i guess they might taste like crow,as crow meat is dark and tastes like beef.or so i heard.


----------



## 9Left

go for it johnny...personally...eating a starling sounds disgusting..but hey, your eating what you kill..kudos


----------



## viper1

Actually the poem saying 4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie! Was starlings, and they made a kind of pot pie from them. Spending time in Kentucky I think I'v ate every thing that walks,crawls,flies or swims. Well except for humans.Now that would be nasty! No different in doves or any sort of bird. I could ask my son what he thinks. Ha killed 1 black bird and 2 sparrows as a child with a bb gun. Well always told him you eat what you kill. What else could I do? Salvaged what meat was on them and did a vegetable stir fry. Then sat him down to explain why we don't kill them. His first lesson in cleaning an animal. But they were good.


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------

